# Segmented acrylic with wood.



## QuakerBoy (Aug 3, 2017)

Wood is Amboyna burl

Thanks for looking


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 3, 2017)

That one is really cool looking.  
Great work as always!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 3, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> That one is really cool looking.
> Great work as always!



Thank you


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice combination - good job!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Dawg.


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 7, 2017)

flintlocker said:


> Nice work



Thanks


----------



## BRogers (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice work!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Aug 9, 2017)

BRogers said:


> Nice work!!



Thanks


----------

